# FIRST TIME DRAG HUNTING!



## TheBigIrishGrey (7 November 2019)

First time out with Coco and the drag hunt this Saturday, any tips for me? Dos and donts? Iâ€™ve been reading up lots and though Iâ€™m going alone itâ€™s a lovely group of people. Nervous excited! Pics to follow of the day!

Wish us luck! 
Caroline and Coco
Xxx
www.facebook.com/TheBigIrishGrey


----------



## LKWilliams (8 November 2019)

Speak to everyone politely and with respect; everyone will be more than happy to talk. If you're rude or ignorant then people won't want to talk to you. Make sure you don't over face you or your horse jumping as it will ruin your day and may result in you going home early. You will have a great time, meet some amazing people and come back with a smile on your face! Good Luck


----------



## ycbm (8 November 2019)

Even if you think you know the horse you are on inside out, bit with optional extra brakes, like any bit with two reins, or a multi ring gag where you can move the reins at a check. 

The big one ones are don't queue jump at fences, make sure you can identify the field master's horse and never overtake it, anyone in a coloured coat or with a coloured collar gets priority. 

You'll have such a lot of fun, looking forward to the report! 

.


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2019)

Awesome!  Have fun. I love it as does my horse.

Lots of tips on threads on here and above.  And have a read on the hunt website if you havenâ€™t already, about attire and etiquette.

Iâ€™d bit up for the first time and have a neck strap, martingale or breastplate.  Stirrups I put to half way between hacking and jumping length (still pretty short for me).

Iâ€™d also say that horses seem to be very adept at slowing when they need to, so itâ€™s much more comfortable for both of us if I let mine run and donâ€™t try to hold him during the gallops, and just pull him up when needed. Saves his mouth and my arms.  But that may depend on the horse of course as mine is controllable and not fast enough to bog off!


----------



## Jellymoon (8 November 2019)

Cambridge University Draghounds are posting a series on hunting etiquette on their FB Page, itâ€™s really worth a look.
Is it Cocoâ€™s first time hunting?


----------

